# 1967 GTO Onwers Manual w/ Protect-O-Plate



## Steven's Toys (Apr 14, 2013)

I was going through some old boxes and found the original owners manual with Protect-O-Plate.
I would love to give this to the owner who now has this car. 
This is the serial number, minus the last three numbers
242177B105xxx
If any of you have a VIN number, please send me a PM with the last three.
If it matches I will send you the original manual and dealer brochure FREE.
Hope I find the owner!
Steven


----------

